# Planning 1996 Dodge Neon Conversion



## chamilun (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.electricvehiclesusa.com/product_p/mo-00-08309.htm

if youve got the dough, you can keep the auto box.


----------



## electric85 (Apr 10, 2008)

switch out the trans...and don't worry about not trying to drive stick, its nothing like a gas car, very easy, less shifting, you can probably pick up a used one for pretty cheap... don't bother putting in a clutch because then you don't have to put in a pedal for it either, just drive it clutchless. 

5k isn't alot for a conversion...but it is possible...but i hope that the 5k budget doesn't include batteries...they will cost 2-5k for lead acid depending on what you go with.

now there is a kit for neons from a company in BC. check out www.canev.com they have an S10 kit on their site but they sell kits for some other cars too like the neon, i bought a fiero kit from them...anyway send an email and see if they can help you out...their kit does cost more then 5k though. its like 8 or 9...but you get everything to do the conversion and instructions. it has a great set up for battery boxes, and keeps the car looking clean and very professionally done.


----------



## chazmonro (Jun 20, 2008)

I've converted a neon to stick... the cost and time it took... i'd go buy a manual car , check craigslist, they are cheap. 

Chuck


----------



## kittydog42 (Sep 18, 2007)

You can use the automatic, but you won't get as much range. If you are interested, PM me and I can get you some information on a Neon kit.


----------



## hinanzo (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the helps everyone!

I really want to do this project but me being far from automotive savvy makes this discouraging. I wont give up just yet.

I knjow it would be cheaper to just go look for another donor car, but I really want to convert this car, it has sentimental value to me, and I know my mother (whom the car belonged to) would have got a kick out of it if she were still around.

I guess I will be looking on craigslist for a trans.


----------



## ngrimm (Oct 19, 2007)

I just did a auto to manual Neon swap about a month ago. Actually wound up swapping the engine and transmission from a rolled lower mileage. I chose to swap the entire cradle and actually it wasn't too bad. You need to be able to get the car pretty high though. The only gotcha I ran into was that I removed the pedals from the donor car and didn't realize till the donor was gone that I actually needed the entire clutch/brake BRACKET since the auto bracket had no provision for the clutch cable. Also the shifter was a bit of a pain since three of the nuts come out from the top and one comes out from under the car. One of the reasons I swapped to a manual other than a leaking converter seal was to make the EV conversion easier down the road. Plus we got over 40 mpg on a trip by keeping it at 65 mph and under.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

I vote spend the extra money on an 11" motor and go direct drive...

depending on how much you spend on the swap you matter as well upgrade to a stronger motor, right?

no need for a trans at all!


----------



## hinanzo (Jun 19, 2008)

i agree that it maybe much less of a hassle to go that route of getting a bigger motor. Keeping the price low is a big issue, but conversion is a must =)

This is a side question. Has anyone thought about putting a roof scoop on the car that would blow air inside the cabin, somewhat of a cheap vent?


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

hinanzo said:


> i agree that it maybe much less of a hassle to go that route of getting a bigger motor. Keeping the price low is a big issue, but conversion is a must =)
> 
> This is a side question. Has anyone thought about putting a roof scoop on the car that would blow air inside the cabin, somewhat of a cheap vent?


I know cost is a bugger, what is the 11" about 1000$ more than the 9"?

If you are going to be doing the labor yourself and getting a trans from a chop-shop then the 9"+trans will be definately cheaper.

But if you are valuing in the performance and fun factor, not to mention less moving parts, meaning the reliability naturally is better...then...11 wins!

scoop?.....one word dude....DRAAAAGGGG


----------



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

If the scoop was mounted backwards to pull the air in through the car's vents out through the scoop it would be quite aerodynamic. It would work like a sunroof with just the back of it up.


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

hinanzo,direct drive may not be possible with the neon as it has a transaxle.no separate differential.best recommendation,buy a manual transaxle and swap it out.go clutchless,not a lot of shifting to do really.check out kiwiev"s videos.


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

Just to explain, Manual Shifting on an EV is quite easy compared to an ICE.

In an ICE you must constantly avoid stalling the engine.

In an EV, this does not matter, you can not stall an electric motor.

To take off in a manual EV, simply push the clutch pedal, shift into second(you usually don't need first), let go of clutch, and press the accelerator pedal.

Once at speed, press clutch, shift to third, let go of clutch and press accelerator.

It's quite simple, the main fear of stalling the engine has been eliminated so shifting becomes a simple process.



Another design challenge you will face is not putting too much weight on the Neon, I drive a 90's Neon myself and considered converting it, the main problem is the suspension will be highly strained after you place lead-acid batteries in the car.

The suspension might have to be upgraded to be much stiffer.


----------

